# Fotoplayer plugin alternatives



## Mastakilla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,

For the last 5 years, I have been using the Fotoplayer plugin from Dhina (http://www.fotoplayer.com).

The main reasons I like this plugin are:
* Picture size adapts to the screensize (so that a 30" UHD monitor uses its full size instead of just a part and a crappy old display doesn't display an oversized picture with stupid scrollbars)
* Displays 1000s of pictures without having to press a stupid "next-button" all the time (or even once). I prefer waiting a bit longer for the initial loading, than pressing next all the time.
* Scrollable thumbnails on the left or right of selected (big) picture. This is ideal with all widescreen monitors nowadays (while pictures are usually still non-widescreen).
* Supports going "Full Screen" to use even more of the available display.
* Supports pre-loading pictures. This means that it starts downloading the next 10 (configurable) pictures already. It means that there is virtually NO load time when going from one picture to the next.

What I don't like however is:
* Uses Flash (I think the same should be possible nowadays with HTML5 or smart use of older HTML)
* Doesn't support cellphones (Flash only) and/or is not ideal for very small sized screens
* Hardly supports videos (I wrote my own website "around" it for videos. But this also is not perfect and not at all tested on cellphones or Apple)
* I hacked it so that it supports multiple "selections" of photos without having to store duplicate pictures on the webserver (out of the box support would be nicer and easier)
* Start screen and controls are not very intuitive (I wrote my own short help page for it)

here is an example of one of my sites:
http://argentina.iskewl.eu

Does anyone here know any alternatives which
* Allow me to keep on using Lightroom
* Support all the things I like about Fotoplayer
* Preferably allow me to keep on using my webhost, instead of being stuck to some webservice for my personal pictures (only if it is extremely good, I might reconsider)
* Preferably support embedding youtube vids, as I do on my current website (also with automatic resizing, forced HD, etc). Or have very good video support from itself (I have the space / bandwith on my webhost if required)

Please provide example websites, if possible...

Thanks!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Mastakilla, welcome to the forum!

Have a look at some of the TTG galleries and see if there's something that takes your fancy. http://theturninggate.net


----------



## Mastakilla (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the advice Victoria!

I just had a quick look and perhaps I'm checking the wrong  examples, but I do have some remarks on this...
(been looking here btw: http://ce3.theturninggate.net/ce3-showcase/ )

1) All example websites use very low resolution pictures. I'm not sure if this is a limitation of the software or not. I have a large LCD (1920x1200) and I'm planning to buy an even larger LCD. I want my picture website to utilize this... My internet connection is fast enough for it (50mbit) and my webhost certainly is (1gbit). Even if I would have slower internet, I rather wait a little longer and have a nice, detailed picture, than a crappy thumbnail that reminds me of the 90ties... That is also my main complaint for 99% of the picture websites (and software used for it). Am I really the only one who sees it like this?
2) There is a nice full screen option it seems, but as soon as you exit it to go to the overview of pictures, it is impossible to find back. Also, again, all pictures are extremely low resolution and stretched to fit the screen (not sure if this is the software or the websites owner uploading low resolution pictures).
3) The non-full resolution mode doesn't seem to adapt to the window size. So if I make the window smaller, the pictures get ugly scrollbars. And just because I can't tell it enough... The low resolution pictures only use 1/4th of my screen, the rest is all unused :(
4) Something I forgot to add to the things I like about Fotoplayer: Fotoplayer supports pre-loading pictures. This means it already downloads the next 10 pictures. As a result, my high resolution picture website is 100x faster than all examples from TTG (TTG galleries have to load between the pictures, my website only has to load a bit in the beginning, but almost never between pictures... yes, that is right, 0,0001 seconds to go from one pic to the next, just try it out...)
5) It costs money... If the software would be clearly better than Fotoplayer / almost perfect, than I would not mind, but my first impression doesn't indicate it is good enough to pay for...

Perhaps I'm seeing the wrong examples. Please tell me if I do and if it is worth digging deeper in to this, but my first impression isn't that good.

Ow yes... one more thing... It does look very fancy and flashy, and that is ok, but certainly no requirement for me. In Fotoplayer I also disabled all smooth special transition stuff to make it go as "smooth" a possible... What matters for me is the pictures and user friendliness. The presentation around it, not so very much (as you can see in my current website). I'm not saying a nice presentation around it is forbidden, but only if doesn't hinder the smoothness or pictures


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 1, 2013)

Why don't you send your comments to TTG, see if they have any suggestions.


----------

